# THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD??



## flasherr (Jun 2, 2004)

When was the term "THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD" or "THIS BOTTLE IS PROPERTY OF ______" im just trying to date some sodas I have? I didn't know if it was used during a certain period as with alcohol bottle during prohibition.
 Thank you Brian


----------



## Bluebelle (Jun 3, 2004)

Probably not too much help but, during the 40's and early 50's at least when all soda bottles were pretty heavy glass and you had to pay a deposit, then get the deposit back when you returned the bottles, they often had embossed on them "Property of..." for example, I recall coke bottles that had on them Property of Coca-Cola Bottling Co, or something like that.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Jun 4, 2004)

I have some soda bottles from the late 1880s and 1890s (including a Hutchinson bottle)that have "This Bottle Not to be Sold" or This Bottle is Never Sold" embossed on them.

 Sam


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 4, 2004)

Paul and Parmalee in their book, SOFT DRINK BOTTLES: A History with Special Reference to Illinois, list the following embossed cautions from the period 1905-1920:

 THIS BOTTLE IS NEVER SOLD
 THIS BOTTLE IS LOANED, BUT NEVER SOLD, RETURN IT
 THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD
 THIS BOTTLE REGISTERED AND NEVER SOLD
 LOANED -- NEVER SOLD
 THIS BOTTLE NEVER SOLD OR ABANDONED

 Paul and Parmalee go on to say:  

 "Perhaps the statement embossed on an applied crown soda bottle of the A.M. & B. Co. (Waco, Texas, and St. Louis, Mo.) best reflects the feeling of many bottlers in business at the turn of the century:  WE PAY FOR EVIDENCE CONVICTING THIEVES FOR REFILLING OUR BOTTLES.

 "This was no idle threat, and there was more than one bottler who brought a competitor to trial for just such an offense." 

 -------------Harry Pristis


----------



## flasherr (Jun 5, 2004)

Your the man Harry. My new hero lol. Thank you for the information I knew this one bottle had to be early ABM bottle. Thank you to everyone who gave their input. I love this message board it is the only one where people actually have something to say. I am on 6 diff message boards and most seem to be a waste of time to check.
 Thank you Brian


----------

